# SSStrings



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Can't wait to get my set!


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Hmmm. Sounds like it is time to put my mailbox under full surveillance


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

was sooooo tempted to put them on today.....
they are just so darn pretty 

went to the range looking for reasons to change the string/cable......just cant fault my target rig at the moment....it's shooting so sweet....even bad shots would cut the 9 ring from 90m :wink:


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Panda , good looking group , how long did u wait 4 delivery of the new sss ?


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Hardy,

They look awesome!I will go and check my mailbox today


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Ah, man! Those are superb looking strings! I can't wait!


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

I went to the post office and when I opened my box it was staring me in the eyes, what can I say? Those neon green and blacks looks great!

Thank you so much Anthony


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

MR X said:


> Hey Panda , good looking group , how long did u wait 4 delivery of the new sss ?


tks...i do try...pity cant shoot like that when the pressure is on ukey:
it takes about 7 working days for it to land in durban......so prob about 5 days to GP and then obviously plus the time to make them....etc.
so....+/- 2 weeks i reckon.


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Just ordered a set of sss , hope 4 the best .


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Got my strings for my Mathews Safari at Saturday. The quality is very good and I hope to get some fps more.:thumbs_up

Thank you a lot Antony

P.S. this week I will do some practice shoots and let you know the speed data.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Received my strings for the Commander yesterday. They look great. 

My camera is on the blink, but I will try to post pics once they are on the bow.

Thanks Anthony!!!!!!!


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Panda , have u fitted the nu SSS yet . Mine r being shipped the weekend , can't wait , cheers


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

not yet.....
the string/cable (redfox/zero strings by Folkers Herholdt) are still in good shape......it will be intersting to compare SSS vs them.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

ok....they are on....
the bow was put in spec roughly....with peep/loop in.
went down to the range for a few shots (the string/peep settle....etc)
i think it took in total about 5 shots 

so far so good :shade:


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Panda, post a pic or 2 of the sss on ur bow . I'm still waiting 4 my sss ,hopr they'll get here soon .


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

soon my friend.......

SSStrings are great....no serving seperation......nothing :thumbs_up
unlike the stock mathews/zebra/'cuda strings........normally it seperates within 10 shots.....the part where the cable rolls over :mg:
and now i've done over 400 shots with SSS......no sign of seperation/wear.....etc


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Hardy,

That’s great news; I am planning to fit my SSS on the GT500 beginning of Jan. Hard to find strings that does not separate serving…


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Can someone please enlighten me ... Who makes the SSS strings and how do I get in contact with them? 

I am planning to rplace the cables and string on my Elite E-500 and are shopping around for good quality custom strings. 

Any other advice in this regard would also be appreciated.


----------



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

SSStrings.com


----------



## robass1 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am so impressed with what you guys are saying about the ss strings that I sent them a request to make up a set for my DXT .


----------



## fucius (Jan 6, 2008)

Jislaaik, Rob, that DXT of yours need new strings already?

I'm only looking for ways to replace the serving on my string... Ideas anyone?


----------



## fucius (Jan 6, 2008)

Hardy,

if you had to compare the Redfox strings to the SSS, which would you say is the best in your experience now?
Thx


----------



## robass1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Fucius , I dont need new strings just yet , I dont like that the serving is coming loose under the roller guides as well as on the "sharp" edge of the cam .


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

end serving? or center serving?

for end serving you will have to take the string/cable off.....and reserve. for center serving, you can re serve it on the bow..........i use 2 arrow off cuts with nocks in both ends to push the string/cable apart. be sure to inspect the string/strands thoroughly and dont forget to wax :shade:

700+ more shots........still no serving separation at the "problem spot".....SSStrings rules

SSS vs redfox/zero....hmmm.......both are very well made.....both very stable...."zero" stretch/peep rotation/serving separation.....etc you cant go wrong with either....


----------

